# I HATE to do this. I really do.



## slideaboot (Sep 6, 2011)

OK...

So, I've gotta sell Aesop (probable male, 2010 extreme giant--blizard/sugar parents) and Francis (probable female 2010 extreme giant--sarge/cream parents).

My band is moving to Nashville in January and with our upcoming touring schedule, they just won't be getting the attention that they deserve. 

Aesop WAS almost 4 feet before he lost a good chunk of his tail a few months ago (which has grown back about 3 inches or so) and is quite tame (haven't had a single incident with him--but he DID have an episode with another keeper while I was on my honeymoon, which is how he lost his tail--the story about this is in another thread). He is currently eating medium rats (once or so a month) and ground turkey--dusted with calcium and cod liver oil (about a 1/2 pound, 3-4 days a week).

Francis is over 3 feet and quite tame (she literally climbs up my arm when I put my hand in the cage). She has all of her tail. She eats about a quarter pound of ground turkey per day (with calcium and cod liver oil) and a small rat about once every two weeks. 

I will be taking updated pictures tonight, but to give you some perspective, here is a link to a video with Aesop and Francis (Aesop is the bigger of the two). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksfYvQ8UN38

I've also just had a cage built in June that is 8 feet long by 3 feet deep and just over 2 and 1/2 feet high. It is two 4 foot sections, bolted together. It has 4 coats of drylok, two flourescent fixtures and two "regular" light fixtures. It has tempered glass front-sliding glass doors (two pairs) and really smooth showcase tracking for the glass. It's heavy as all hell, so if you're interested in that, you'd need to be within driving distance and have access to some large truck or van. I'll have pictures of this up at the same time that I put new pics up of Aes and Francis.

I'm in no rush to sell these guys, so please, no sense in low-balling me at this point. I'm offering them to you guys first because I know how much you guys love your tegus and how well you take care of them. 

I'm willing to ship these guys, provided that it is safe for the animals. I'm not sure that shipping such big lizards is a good idea, but I'm open to suggestions on how to make that work. 

Like I said, I don't have any NEW pictures, but if you search this site for "Aesop" or "Francis", you will get some results. 

I'm looking to get $450 for each (they have been well cared for and have put on some serious size, not to mention their mellow temperaments). I'd sell the cage for $250 OBO (it cost damn near $200 just for the glass and tracking). 

Like I said, I've got a few months before these guys HAVE to go, but I'm gonna put them out there now so that if somebody wants them before hibernation, they can have them. I'm really gonna miss these guys---they are incredible animals.


----------



## frost (Sep 6, 2011)

what band are u in? i love to take em in i have a few cages one of em can go in but i dont have the money right now =/


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm in a band called HOT MESS. If you're interested, you can check it out here: www.hotmesslovesyou.com or on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/#!/hotmesslovesyou

I hear ya about the money...


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 6, 2011)

were do you live ?


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm in CHICO, CA.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 6, 2011)

If you do ship them and have the cage left over I will take the cage


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope you can find them a good home. You've been taking great care of them, hopefully someone on the one of the forums takes 'em. I'd love to watch them grow up! But congratulations on the band progress!!


----------



## frost (Sep 6, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> I'm in a band called HOT MESS. If you're interested, you can check it out here: www.hotmesslovesyou.com or on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/#!/hotmesslovesyou
> 
> I hear ya about the money...


i checked out one of your songs, u guys are pretty good. i like the singers voice =]


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 6, 2011)

frost said:


> slideaboot said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a band called HOT MESS. If you're interested, you can check it out here: www.hotmesslovesyou.com or on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/#!/hotmesslovesyou
> ...



Thanks--that's my wife! 


kellen.watkins said:


> If you do ship them and have the cage left over I will take the cage



Right on. Noted.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll let you know I'm considering it but I gatta build the cage cause you are too far for me to get the cage


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 7, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> I'll let you know I'm considering it but I gatta build the cage cause you are too far for me to get the cage



Right on...keep me posted.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 7, 2011)

will do


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 7, 2011)

We would take your male... but we'd have to drive there to get him.. and that's pretty far =0(


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 12, 2011)

OK...here are a couple pictures of Aesop and Francis. Sorry for the delay. 
AESOP:












FRANCIS
















And, apparently, these pictures are too big. Lemme know if you're having trouble seeing them (the links seem to be working, though).


----------



## orchetect (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd love to adopt one. The money is no problem but the distance is unfortunately


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 16, 2011)

Understandable. 

Which made me realize, my location is no longer visible...

So...I'm in Chico, CA, party people. Also, here's a picture that shows Aesop's tail regeneration a bit better. It happened towards the end of June and has already grown back a good three inches.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 17, 2011)

i live in mass can u shipp?


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 19, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> i live in mass can u shipp?



If you were willing to pay for it, then yes.


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 19, 2011)

i live in CA maybe i could go there to pick it up. how much time do you have before you have to give them to someone


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 20, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> i live in CA maybe i could go there to pick it up. how much time do you have before you have to give them to someone



I'm not leaving until January, so it'll be awhile. I'm not looking to simply "give" them to anybody, but rather, to sell them.


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok, folks...

These guys are about to make their way to craigslist. They are awesome animals--tame (as long as they aren't together--Aesop seems to have some beef with Francis), healthy, and eating. 

Lemme know if you have any questions (or money!).


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 8, 2011)

Good luck with craigslist. I really really hope that they go to someone who knows about them.


----------



## james.w (Oct 8, 2011)

Have you tried any of the shops to see if they will buy them or take them on consignment.


----------



## chelvis (Oct 31, 2011)

I know this is an old post but is Francis still avalible?


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 1, 2011)

Both tegus are still available. They are still up and eating, but are definitely slowing down.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have no problems with the money either. But I don't have the space and I live down here by Los Angeles. Far drive


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok... These guys gotta go. It sucks. A lot. But, being in Nashville right now and dealing with the housing issue is enough of a hassle without even MENTIONING tegus. Make me an offer. Francis is looking like a male and Aesop is LOOKING female. No guarantees, of course. They're beautiful. They're tame. They're incredibly well-cared for. So...the offer gate is open. Pm me.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 26, 2011)

Alright...Naturboy87 picked these two awesome tegus up. Moderators, feel free to close this thread.


----------



## jumper123 (Nov 27, 2011)

oh I'm so sad for you having to give up your tegus.. but i wish you the best with your band


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 27, 2011)

jumper123 said:


> oh I'm so sad for you having to give up your tegus.. but i wish you the best with your band



Yeah, I'm definitely not very excited about the idea, but I am glad that they are going to a good home. At some point, down the line, I'll be picking up another tegu or twelve.


----------

